# Joytech Cuboid Software Update 3.11 0r 3.01



## Kalashnikov (26/2/16)

Hi Guys,

For all the cuboid owners there is a new update available
http://www.joyetech.com/mvr-software/?sid=171

This VT software is for upgrading your Cuboid to the latest Firmware Version. Your temperature control device will be always up to date because of upgradeable firmware.

What’s new in Version 3.01 and 3.11?
The Cuboid has the 150W maximum output wattage and can also be upgraded to 200W.
However, different people have different needs. Thus we developed two versions: V3.01 and V3.11 with 150W and 200W respectively.
Newly Added SMART Mode
This time, we added the new Smart Mode for the Cuboid. The Smart Mode will aromatically save ten groups of output settings. Each resistance contains an output power setting. It can be adjusted and will be saved once you changed the output wattage.
When ten groups of profiles are saved, the first profile will be deleted if a new resistance is added. And it is the same to continue.





Wattage Down Setting Available
Now, the output wattage can be adjusted up and down as you wish under VT mode.
1. Press the fire button 3 times to enter the menu.
2. Press the left regulatory button, and the second row will blink.
3. Press the right regulatory button you can adjust the wattage then. Left button to decrease, right button to increase.
4. Press fire button to confirm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

